# Drag Races in Baytown



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Wow what a weekend! By the time Sunday rolled around it might as well have been called the Mud Nationals. NHRA and the crew at Houston Raceway Park did a great job just to get the event off in spite of the rainout Saturday. I was there for all three days and this thread has the potential to get very long as I will post images on an ongoing basis.

I'll start tonight with six images from the pits as that's where I wound up spending most of my time. Stayed tuned because the action shots are coming...


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

These are some cool lookin' cars! Looks like the light was right, I don't see any harsh glare! 

Can't wait for the action shots!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

very interesting paint jobs... i don't think those last two are going to get very far.

nice angles Rusty. i'm so glad you got to take photos after all.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Final Pit set*

I know...boring


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Not boring Rusty. I like the paint jobs they use. Very talented people do those.

Thanks for posting the images. I know if must of have been hard on you due to the bad weather. Looks like a task well done to me based on the conditions.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ok then...*

I seem to be flopping on this post so here are some action shots. These cars all run in the Pro Stock class at a little over 200mph. Due to several constraints, I wasn't able to move around as much as I like so I'm sorry that there's not a lot of variety in the shots. However, given the degree of difficulty and the results of these images I'm hoping you'll let it slide this time.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's a large one...*

So you can check detail. No sharpening applied.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Great shots Rusty. Are you panning when you take these? Could you give a little insight on the technique you used to get that sharpness?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It is difficult to say anything about such clear and wonderful shots...but... they are so clear and wonderful that they don't appear to be moving at all... 

I don't know what to suggest to change that ...but...it is just my gut feeling ...Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Finally...*



Gator_Nutz said:


> Great shots Rusty. Are you panning when you take these? Could you give a little insight on the technique you used to get that sharpness?


First of all I've been working on this technique for 33 years. You would think by now I'd have it down, but experimentation (for me) is one of the best aspects of photography.

Yes, you absolutely have to pan. The faster your shutter speed the less critical your panning skills become. Following through is important as well - just like a golf swing. The problem with faster shutter speed is limited dof. This becomes a big issue when your shooting 300 inch wheelbase dragsters.

There are also alot of environmental challenges. People that like to put their arms in the air and NHRAs photographers lined up along the concrete wall making your have to shoot in between them (if there is an in between them). Another issue was trying (with my old eyes) to determine if the images were tack sharp on the playback screen with outdoor lighting.

My goal on these were to shoot at a speed fast enough to maintain sharpeness (remember the distance is changing during the exposure) while still blurring the background, while at the same time having an aperture that would allow for sharpness from the front to the back bumper. It's a bit of a balancing act.

For all of you feeling equipment deprived - these were shot with a non 2.8, non-APO, 100-300 zoom lens and a 6.1 MP camera. I'll get some of the "experimental" shots in the thread soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Wow! They look magazine quality to me. I like the wrinkles on the slicks and the fact you've caught those awesome paint jobs so well. I wish I could have been with you but I had other fish to fry. 
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> I know...boring


why'd you say that?

a little cropping and/or blurring of the background would make them outstanding. for me, with all those other distractions in the background it's hard to 'see' the fun of the cars themselves.

and besides.... i like quirky.

can i play with one?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like you've got the technique down pat to me and I'm looking forward to the experimentals. These are fabulous shots given the conditions and situations you were faced with. How did old Warren Johnson do by the way? He's been around for awhile hasn't he? I used to frequent the Nationals at Bandamere Speedway in Denver every year. The track is cut out of some huge red rocks and that sound would just echo and reverbarte through your entire body. My first trip out I did not know what to expect and dumb me had no ear plugs. When that first top fueler took off, man was I in shock. We were right at the start line too. I love that stuff.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here come the Funny Cars...*

Getting faster...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*About 320 MPH*

two more...


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

way more cool...great shots...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Nice*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RustyBrown again.

Anything dragracing is definitely not boring. Very Nice Shots. Those hood/front clip shots in the first series of photos Look like the Dr. Moon's Rage pro mod cars.

NIce In action shots. ALways interesting looking at the back tire. The tire looks like it is trying to outrun itself(shortbackside, extended front side.

I wish I had your talent and equipment.

When we race (actually help crew for a firend) I am lucky and get to be right beside the car. You can get some cool blue flames coming out the cars on a side shot when the Nitrous stages kick in.

Thanks for PICS​


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep...them are movin' ... Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Pro Modified - 240 mph in under 6 secs*

These guys are nuts!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Those Pro-mods are really fun to watch. You need to go next time they are at Houston Motorsports Park.


Great Pics


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love it. i love the speed. the noise. the fuel smell. the burnouts.

but i just really have to say it out loud - would you look how many people have their fingers in their ears!

okay and a word on earplugs. they don't block out the vibrations you feel in your body when one of those cars 'does it's thing', they don't block out completely ALL the sound. but they do help to save your hearing and they do help to stop you from getting tinnitus.

use them. and encourage everyone else around you to use them too.

sorry - i just have to speak out when i see things like this.

rosesm


----------

